# Premiere Pro - Richtig Exportieren



## hellraizer (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo da draußen!
Ich hab an großes Problem mit der Komprimierung meines Videos. Ich hab vor
ein paar Wochen angefangen einige Computerspielaufnahmen (Fraps) zusammen-
zuschneiden. Ich hab mich wunderbar eingearbeitet und es klappt meistens auch
ganz gut. Jetzt bin ich fast fertig - mein Video umfasst stolze 42 Minuten. Ich habe
folgendes vor:
Ich brauche eine Version die ich bei Google-Video hochladen kann und eine, die ich
auf einen Server bereitstellen möchte. Also brauche ich ein Video mit schlechter
Qualität aber dafür wenig MB-Verbrauch und einmal die umgekehrte Variante. Die
große Datei sollte ungefähr auf 500mb runtergedrückt werden.

Ich habe mir schon viele Foren durchgelesen, aber ich habe keine brauchbare Antwort
gefunden. Da kommt ihr ins Spiel - denn ohne eure Hilfe steig ich da wirklich nicht durch!
Ich brauch unbedingt ein paar Erfahrene Leute dir mir verraten, wir ich zum Ziel komme.
Sonst fummel ich da wieder wochenlang dran rum!

Also nochmal die Kurzform:
42 Mins Avi-Material, qualitativ so gut wie möglich (natürlich),
auf 100mb und 500mb komprimieren.

Ich hoffe das ist genau genug beschrieben. Und wenns geht schreibt eure Ratschläge
so, dass auch ein Idiot sieht versteht  

Danke für eure Hilfe, Hellraizer.


----------



## hame (4. Januar 2007)

Ich würde die Sequenz ganz normal als Film in Premiere exportiere, zB als MS AVi DV. Diese AVI würde ich dann in VirtualDub zu DivX oder Xvid konvertieren. Dabei würde ich ein Profil für "gute Qualität" (musste etwas rumprobieren) wählen.


----------



## hellraizer (5. Januar 2007)

Danke für den Tipp, habe es durch einen Geistesblitz genau so gelöst.
Jedenfalls kann ich diese Methode nur empfehlen!
Die codecs von divx.com sind unglaublich gut:
43mins 720x576pixel hat der mir auf 460mb komprimiert - mit super Qualität!
Exportieren -> Film -> Eigenschaften -> Microsoft DV AVI
Den Exportfilm dann mit einem DivX Codec umkomprimieren.

DivX hat auch einen eigenen Converter, den würde ich VirtualDub bevorzugen
da es schneller umwandelt und eine bessere Qualität dabei rauskommt.
Der Converter ist im DivX "Create" Paket enthalten. Er ist kostenlos und soweit
ich weiss bringt er kein Wasserzeichen mit ein.
Achja, die *.divx Datei die rauskommt, kann man guten Gewissens in *.avi um-
benennen. Ist im Grunde das Gleiche.

Ich schreibe das für eventuelle Board/Google-Sucher, die hiermit vielleicht ihre
Frage beantwortet haben. Ich war ja vor ein paar Tagen in der gleichen Situation.


----------



## axn (6. Januar 2007)

hellraizer hat gesagt.:


> Ich schreibe das für eventuelle Board/Google-Sucher, die hiermit vielleicht ihre
> Frage beantwortet haben. Ich war ja vor ein paar Tagen in der gleichen Situation.


Sehr vorbildlich. Dankeschön.


----------

